# Your Most Reliable Computer



## fmdog44 (Feb 17, 2019)

I have owned three or four Mitutoyas, one Acer and this Dell. By far the Dell just keeps on chugging along for the seventh year now. The Acer still works but it has an issue with the cursor and the Mits were no good after only a couple years. All mine are laptops.


----------



## Mike (Feb 18, 2019)

My best were two different ones, a Sony and an Acer,
they were both running XP which I loved, but they could
not be expanded and they became too slow.

I have an HP now and it is OK, my power bills dropped
when I got this one, they went down by over half. I have
my computer on all day from early morning, till late in the
evening, a habit from my business days.

Mike.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2019)

My MAC by a long way... I too have my computer on all day, unless I'm not home of course....


----------



## Chucktin (Feb 18, 2019)

I've had Dells in the past. Found most of them to be dead-enders; after a certain point they weren't able to keep up. No provision for better memory or an SSD, etc.
Currently I have a custom desktop I spec'd out myself, a "games" machine (for Photography), 4 years old and still going strong. 
I'll have to study our power bill to see the impact but I'm leaving it on 24/7 during the cold months. Keeps at least one room warmer in this drafty old 70s rancher.


----------



## Ronni (Feb 18, 2019)

Macs for me too.  I had an old MacBook Pro that I upgraded from a long time ago and now I use a MacBook Air because it's so much lighter, and I'm constantly carting my laptop around with me to clients' houses and over to Ron's.  

I got the old MacBook Pro up and running for one of my boys.  I took it to the computer store because I couldn't load the latest operating system onto it, I was having all kinds of trouble, and I'm not illiterate when it comes to computers.  My computer guy just laughed at me.  He said the computer is so old it's considered vintage!!!  And so it won't recognize the latest OS, but it's still running beautifully other than that.  He upgraded the operating system as much as he could, said it wouldn't go any further than that, but as long as my son didn't try and upgrade any further it would be fine.

That was a year ago.  My son has since installed a new battery because the old one wouldn't hold a charge for long and it had to be kept plugged in all the time, making it not very portable.  Now he takes it out of town when he has to leave for work stuff.  I can't even remember how old it is, but I got it 10 years ago and it was used then!!


----------



## J-Kat (Feb 20, 2019)

I switched to 27" iMac desktop about 10 years ago and never looked back.  Sadly it's about done all it can and I think the hard drive might be on its last go-around.  I used a HP Chromebook as a backup when the iMac refused to play nice and really liked it but it wasn't a Mac so I bought myself a new MacBook Air for Christmas and it's a great machine.  I had never thought I would like using only a laptop computer but I have not missed my desktop at all.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 21, 2019)

I've had a Velocity Micro for years. It's not really a valid discussion to talk about a 'reliable computer'. What is, or is not 'reliable', are the individual components. I've got an Intel processor, GeForce graphics card, WD drive and backup, etc. All of these components can easily be swapped out, upgraded, etc (to a point --- upgrades to old processors have a limit). 
   I'm like Chucktin. I use a desktop rather than a laptop and the components are pretty much plug-and-play and can be upgraded, or replaced, easily.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Feb 23, 2019)

For PC gaming and video work, my current Alienware is the best I have had. I use to build my own gaming PC's but this one was just as cheap as building one and has a good warranty. For everyday work and internet use, I'm still very happy with my Pixel Chromebook. Best laptop I've ever owned.


----------



## oldman (Mar 8, 2019)

My HP Desktop, which was custom built. I also have two HP printers (1 Inkjet and 1 Laser) networked to our other 4 computers. We use the computers for different parts of our lives. Our cellphones are also linked and networked to the other computers and printers.

Our son is an IT Supervisor for the state in the Dept. of Revenue. I always knew the money that I spent on his education would someday payoff.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 23, 2019)

I worked for IBM for many years and bought their machines at employee price.  I still have a Lenovo laptop, but it's slow and a bit creaky (Win 8).  Most of my work I do on this Dell Latitude.  It's pretty fast, but has small disk and only 2 USBs.
I only use Linux now.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 23, 2019)

I have  a  Dell   all-in-one  desk-top.  Works great.  All I  need.


----------



## JB in SC (Apr 16, 2019)

We have two MacBook Pros. My 2008 version is not that fast, but I upgraded to a 256 SSD and put the max RAM (only 4 mb) in. It won’t upgrade the OS but security features do. My 2015 is doing fine, 16gb with 512gb SSD. Apple hardware is solid, I use my MBP with Parallels to run Windows 10 as well.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2019)

I'm very fortunate , I'm  getting a new Apple IMac  tomorrow for my birthday... this one I'm using is a Mac Mini, and is about 10 years old, and it's on it's last legs.. It had been my husbands' previous to me getting it, so this will be my very first brand new Apple Mac ... 

Can't wait to have the new one, with a 27'' screen


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 16, 2019)

Our Dell desktop is two years old and is very, very quick with outstanding components in the tower. Our laptop is a Toshiba, bought some 15 years ago and it can be very, very slow. It's on Windows 7, of which there are no more updates for. The Dell is on Windows 10, that I've got very use to. Wife would love to get a new laptop, but we have other expenses to do for our move. The new laptop, which would also be a Dell, will cost around $1,400 and will have to wait.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 16, 2019)

I have been using a Chromebook for the past couple of months and am happy with it..15 inch screen.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 16, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I'm very fortunate , I'm  getting a new Apple IMac  tomorrow for my birthday... this one I'm using is a Mac Mini, and is about 10 years old, and it's on it's last legs.. It had been my husbands' previous to me getting it, so this will be my very first brand new Apple Mac ...
> 
> Can't wait to have the new one, with a 27'' screen




Nice...

My Mac desktop is almost 4 yrs. old and l'm on the Mojave operating system, with a 21.5" screen. 

Holly, do you use the mouse/keyboard that Apple includes?    I don't care for them at all .. swap them out every time I get a new system.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Nice...
> 
> My Mac desktop is almost 4 yrs. old and l'm on the Mojave operating system, with a 21.5" screen.
> 
> Holly, do you use the mouse/keyboard that Apple includes?    I don't care for them at all .. swap them out every time I get a new system.



yes me too Bonnie, I'm using the Mojave OS, with a 21.5 inch screen ..and also agree, I hate the Mouse and keyboard, always swap them. The mouse is awkward and heavy I find.. and the keyboard too small .

 It's ok tho' because my o/h also has a mac and he happily uses the keyboard and Mouse, so when I get my new one tomorrow, he'll have the peripherals to update his..
It's going to be quite a difference with the 27'' screen


----------



## Trade (Apr 16, 2019)

I'm on my third El Cheapo Dell. The first two lasted 6 years each. So I figure I got a pretty good bang for the buck with them. 

Just stay away from trucks full of heavy duty magnets.


----------



## HazyDavey (Apr 16, 2019)

Been using a Chromebook with a 15.6" screen since last November. When it goes down or if I upgrade, I'm planning on getting a Chromebox and use the  peripherals I have now for my windows tower.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 16, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> I have been using a Chromebook for the past couple of months and am happy with it..15 inch screen.


Question on your Chromebook - is Google Chrome the only thing you can use?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 16, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Question on your Chromebook - is Google Chrome the only thing you can use?


No, you can use other browsers, but Chrome seems to be the best.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 17, 2019)

Dell desktop, by far.  My last one lasted about 10 years of pretty heavy use and never slowed down.  I have a new Dell desktop now, and it's just dandy.

Most of the time when a computer slows down it is because there's a lot of invisible garbage stored on it.  I'm always careful to run diagnostics and keep the garbage cleared out.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 17, 2019)

I know it’s not a desktop, but I do everything on my iPad Pro. Mama uses the same iPad and she also has a Mac Pro.


----------



## Aputernut17 (Apr 17, 2019)

I have 4 PC's 2-dt's and 2 lt's all are HP's I would have no other brand all are reliable especially since W10 has come about, I used to help other seniors by fixing their problems often using remote, sometimes by phone. I also helped many to learn W10 since it was so different then all previous systems. Now I do not hear from them any more since W10 is so awesome and I guess they took my advise to keep it updated and after I installed free software to run malware scans etc. if needed.


----------

